
Carlos Ghosn Escaped Japan - tmoaad
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2020/07/how-carlos-ghosn-escaped-japan
======
tmoaad
>The plot to spirit Ghosn out of Japan was one of the most brazen and well-
orchestrated escape acts in recent history, involving a dizzying array of
hotel meetups, bullet train travel, fake personas, and the chartering of a
private jet.”

What a fascinating read that just makes you wonder how frequently acts like
this occur in the background and doesn't get picked up in the news.

------
wodenokoto
While the article is dated quite recently, I feel like I've read this exact
article a while back. Did they re-publish an older article?

Regardless, it is a fantastic story, for which I am sure a Hollywood movie
will be made.

